# Anyone used a Graco cordless airless paint spray gun?



## KiwiBro (Aug 28, 2018)

Have too many little jobs and a few not so little jobs to paint and was wonering about the Ultra Max cordless Graco model
http://www.graco.com/mx/es/products/contractor/ultra-max-cordless-airless-handheld.html






It uses dewalt batteries, can handle latex, oil based paints, and even flammable solvent based lacquers etc. They have a back pack for larger paint volumes too.

I've read mixed reviews about these sorts of sprayers but some very good ones on this particular model. It's not cheap though, for the occasional user like i would be.

Anyone had any experience with it or have any suggestions please? Thanks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd just get a plug in one unless you have to paint somewhere that has no power?


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 29, 2018)

I know nothing about this model but Graco are the standard in the commercial world for airless sprayers.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 30, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I'd just get a plug in one unless you have to paint somewhere that has no power?


The fences are certainly within reach of a long extension cord but I've become accustomed to almost completely cordless tools and there are a few uses I an think of in the future where there is no power. I could, for the current use however use a plug in sprayer but this particular model piqued my interest.



ironman_gq said:


> I know nothing about this model but Graco are the standard in the commercial world for airless sprayers.


 Thanks. That's the impression I'm getting too, but some of their other cordless models received mixed reviews so it has me a bit nervous about shelling out close to US$900 for this model here.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 30, 2018)

Dang, its around $500 here.


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 21, 2018)

Little pot guns like that are good for smaller jobs. I used a airless sprayer that has a nozzle that goes right in the paint can. I primered an entire 2300 sq ft house in less than one day. Walls and ceilings.

Similar to this model: https://www.homedepot.com/p/TITAN-ControlMax-1700-High-Efficiency-Airless-Sprayer-0580009/302895334


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 22, 2018)

For painting stuff like equipment, would these type of sprayers work ok?

I've tried the Latex gun from Lowe's (about $40) and it worked ok, but not great.
The cheaper guns from Harbor Freight, same results. Have to thin the paint WAY down too if using tractor/implement paint.

I need to paint a few dump beds soon, got prices from the local body shop, said around $1k each.


----------

